#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Fundamentals of Petroleum and Petrochemical Engineering by: Uttam Ray Chaudhuri

## Dim00

does someone have the pdf from
 Fundamentals of Petroleum and Petrochemical Engineering by: Uttam Ray Chaudhuri 


thanksSee More: Fundamentals of Petroleum and Petrochemical Engineering by: Uttam Ray Chaudhuri

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## gpcshf

thank you

----------


## mutrosa

thank you

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Thanks Mr. Georgecis.




> Hi,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nasuli

The link is expired

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
georgecis

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks Mr. Georgecis.

----------


## os12

Dear Georgecis
Thanks a lot

----------


## os12

Dear Georgecis
Thanks a lot

----------


## kganesh79

Thanks a lot for this useful link posted

See More: Fundamentals of Petroleum and Petrochemical Engineering by: Uttam Ray Chaudhuri

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## sipra

Can anybody give me the PDF version of 

Fundamentals of Petroleum and Petrochemical Engineering Chemical Industries - Uttam Ray Chaudhuri 

Thanks in advance

----------


## mechmohan26

Any please upload again... link is dead...

----------


## georgecis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## os12

Thanx a lot!

----------


## jmanuel

Hello!

Please, can someone reupload the book? The link is dead...

Thanks a lot for the ebooks...  :Smile:

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

